# Vibrating sensation in my pubic bane area help?



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

Hello, 
I want to firstly say thank you in advance for your advice...
I have been feeling a very strange sensation in my pubic bone area, sort of like a buzzing (vibration), I am quite concerned, as last night when I also used my doppler I found one baby incredible low down aswell.
I suppose I am concerned (still) of prom or preterm labour as I am high risk having had three lletz treatments on my cervix and I keep dreaming about it.
I wonder if you have any idea what this vibration of buzzing sensation could be? 
I did ask my midwife, and she laughed at me and asked if I had done a 'patsy' and lost a toy...   unfortunately this is not the case!  
Thanks in advance for your response!
Elaine X


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

I'm not too sure about a vibrating feeling but there are a lot of hormaonal changes happening all of the time and these changes will affect the the muscles and ligaments throughout your body.

It may just be that your body is being affected by those changes in a 'fuzzy' way.

With you being so worried it is probably worth speaking to your maternity unit, just to help you relax a bit more. They won't mind at all.

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------

